# Best/Most memorable movie speeches...



## Brooklyn (Oct 13, 2007)

Personally, this one is one of the best (and best-delivered) movie speeches. Ever.
--
[the President briefs the pilots before the final attack]
President Thomas Whitmore: Good morning.
[PA doesn't work. Turns it on]
President Thomas Whitmore: Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world. And you will be launching the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. "Mankind." That word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences anymore. We will be united in our common interests. Perhaps it's fate that today is the Fourth of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom... Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution... but from annihilation. We are fighting for our right to live. To exist. And should we win the day, the Fourth of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day the world declared in one voice: "We will not go quietly into the night!" We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on! We're going to survive! Today we celebrate our Independence Day!
[crowd cheers]

(Grabbed from IMDb because I didn't feel like trying to transcribe the whole thing.)


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw the thread title, and I immediately thought of that same speech.


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 13, 2007)

heh, I've got a poster with the 101 greatest movie quotes on my wall.  One of my personal favorites comes from  "Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels."

"I don't f*cking believe this!  Can everyone stop getting shot?!"


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Oct 14, 2007)

I like the 'killing a man' speech from Unforgiven. Actually, there's a few speeches I like from that movie.


----------



## webkilla (Oct 15, 2007)

mua'dip's speech to the fremen in Dune


----------



## themocaw (Oct 15, 2007)

The opening monologue from "Patton."

_Now, I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country.

Men, all this stuff you've heard about America not wanting to fight, wanting to stay out of the war, is a lot of horse dung. Americans, traditionally, love to fight. All real Americans love the sting of battle.

When you were kids, you all admired the champion marble shooter, the fastest runner, the big league ball players, the toughest boxers. Americans love a winner and will not tolerate a loser. Americans play to win all the time. Now, I wouldn't give a hoot in hell for a man who lost and laughed. That's why Americans have never lost and will never lose a war. Because the very thought of losing is hateful to Americans.

Now, an army is a team. It lives, eats, sleeps, fights as a team. This individuality stuff is a bunch of crap. The bilious bastards who wrote that stuff about individuality for the Saturday Evening Post don't know anything more about real battle than they do about fornicating.

Now, we have the finest food and equipment, the best spirit, and the best men in the world. You know, by God, I actually pity those poor bastards we're going up against. By God, I do. We're not just going to shoot the bastards. We're going to cut out their living guts and use them to grease the treads of our tanks. We're going to murder those lousy Hun bastards by the bushel. 

Now, some of you boys, I know, are wondering whether or not you'll chicken-out under fire. Don't worry about it. I can assure you that you will all do your duty. The Nazis are the enemy. Wade into them. Spill their blood. Shoot them in the belly. When you put your hand into a bunch of goo that a moment before was your best friend's face, you'll know what to do.

Now there's another thing I want you to remember. I don't want to get any messages saying that we are holding our position. We're not holding anything. Let the Hun do that. We are advancing constantly and we're not interested in holding onto anything -- except the enemy. We're going to hold onto him by the nose, and we're gonna kick him in the ass. We're gonna kick the hell out of him all the time, and we're gonna go through him like crap through a goose!  

Now, there's one thing that you men will be able to say when you get back home, and you may thank God for it. Thirty years from now when you're sitting around your fireside with your grandson on your knee, and he asks you, "What did you do in the great World War II?" you won't have to say, "Well, I shoveled shit in Louisiana." 

Alright now you sons-of-bitches, you know how I feel.

Oh, I will be proud to lead you wonderful guys into battle,

anytime,

anywhere.

That's all._

***
And if you know the context, the following line will probably not fail to bring a tear to your eye: 

_"Today, I consider myself the luckiest man alive."_


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 15, 2007)

Atticus Finch's closing statement in the court case that occurs in "To Kill a Mockingbird."

"To begin with, this case should never have come to trial. The state has not produced one iota of medical evidence that the crime Tom Robinson is charged with ever took place... It has relied instead upon the testimony of two witnesses, whose evidence has not only been called into serious question on cross-examination, but has been flatly contradicted by the defendant. Now, there is circumstantial evidence to indicate that Mayella Ewel was beaten - savagely, by someone who led exclusively with his left. And Tom Robinson now sits before you having taken the oath with the only good hand he possesses... his RIGHT. I have nothing but pity in my heart for the chief witness for the State. She is the victim of cruel poverty and ignorance. But my pity does not extend so far as to her putting a man's life at stake, which she has done in an effort to get rid of her own guilt. Now I say "guilt," gentlemen, because it was guilt that motivated her. She's committed no crime - she has merely broken a rigid and time-honored code of our society, a code so severe that whoever breaks it is hounded from our midst as unfit to live with. She must destroy the evidence of her offense. But what was the evidence of her offense? Tom Robinson, a human being. She must put Tom Robinson away from her. Tom Robinson was to her a daily reminder of what she did. Now, what did she do? She tempted a Negro. She was white, and she tempted a Negro. She did something that, in our society, is unspeakable. She kissed a black man. Not an old uncle, but a strong, young Negro man. No code mattered to her before she broke it, but it came crashing down on her afterwards. The witnesses for the State, with the exception of the sheriff of Maycomb County have presented themselves to you gentlemen, to this court in the cynical confidence that their testimony would not be doubted, confident that you gentlemen would go along with them on the assumption... the evil assumption that all Negroes lie, all Negroes are basically immoral beings, all Negro men are not to be trusted around our women. An assumption that one associates with minds of their caliber, and which is, in itself, gentlemen, a lie, which I do not need to point out to you. And so, a quiet, humble, respectable Negro, who has had the unmitigated TEMERITY to feel sorry for a white woman, has had to put his word against TWO white people's! The defendant is not guilty - but somebody in this courtroom is. Now, gentlemen, in this country, our courts are the great levelers. In our courts, all men are created equal. I'm no idealist to believe firmly in the integrity of our courts and of our jury system - that's no ideal to me. That is a living, working reality! Now I am confident that you gentlemen will review, without passion, the evidence that you have heard, come to a decision and restore this man to his family. In the name of GOD, do your duty. In the name of God, believe... Tom Robinson."


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 15, 2007)

My favorite speech is actually really short

-This is Sparta!


----------



## themocaw (Oct 15, 2007)

"Miss Jean Louise, stand up.  Your father's passin'."


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Anders said:
			
		

> Atticus Finch's closing statement in ... "To Kill a Mockingbird." ...



There are only a few black and white movies I watch, this is one of them. Great movie.

(As a side note, you can watch the /entire/ movie in-game in "The Darkness" for the PS3.)


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 19, 2007)

Remembered another good one.

Quint's speech about the USS Indianapolis:

"Japanese submarine slammed two torpedoes into our side, Chief. We was comin' back from the island of Tinian to Leyte... just delivered the bomb. The Hiroshima bomb. Eleven hundred men went into the water. Vessel went down in 12 minutes. Didn't see the first shark for about a half an hour. Tiger. 13-footer. You know how you know that when you're in the water, Chief? You tell by looking from the dorsal to the tail. What we didn't know, was our bomb mission had been so secret, no distress signal had been sent. They didn't even list us overdue for a week. Very first light, Chief, sharks come cruisin', so we formed ourselves into tight groups. You know, it was kinda like old squares in the battle like you see in the calendar named "The Battle of Waterloo" and the idea was: shark comes to the nearest man, that man he starts poundin' and hollerin' and screamin' and sometimes the shark go away... but sometimes he wouldn't go away. Sometimes that shark he looks right into ya. Right into your eyes. And, you know, the thing about a shark... he's got lifeless eyes. Black eyes. Like a doll's eyes. When he comes at ya, doesn't seem to be living... until he bites ya, and those black eyes roll over white and then... ah then you hear that terrible high-pitched screamin'. The ocean turns red, and despite all the poundin' and the hollerin', they all come in and they... rip you to pieces. You know by the end of that first dawn, lost a hundred men. I don't know how many sharks, maybe a thousand. I know how many men, they averaged six an hour. On Thursday morning, Chief, I bumped into a friend of mine, Herbie Robinson from Cleveland. Baseball player. Boatswain's mate. I thought he was asleep. I reached over to wake him up. Bobbed up, down in the water just like a kinda top. Upended. Well, he'd been bitten in half below the waist. Noon, the fifth day, Mr. Hooper, a Lockheed Ventura saw us. He swung in low and he saw us... he was a young pilot, a lot younger than Mr. Hooper. Anyway, he saw us and he come in low and three hours later a big fat PBY comes down and starts to pick us up. You know that was the time I was most frightened... waitin' for my turn. I'll never put on a lifejacket again. So, eleven hundred men went in the water; 316 men come out and the sharks took the rest, June the 29th, 1945. Anyway, we delivered the bomb."


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 24, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> The opening monologue from "Patton."
> 
> _Now, I want you to remember that no bastard ever won a war by dying for his country. He won it by making the other poor dumb bastard die for his country.
> 
> ...



I was in the process of C&Ping this speech from the movie when I scrolled down and saw you beat me to it! *shakes fist*

But for those of you that want to hear George C. Scott's brilliant performance, here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDecLiA_Qbw


----------



## sgolem (Oct 24, 2007)

The one from Indipendence Day was the first thing I thought of.  I also agree To Kill A Mockingbird was great, despite Gregory Peck's manic eyebrows gripping your soul and refusing to let go.  

The other one that came to mind was the little speech Orson Welles made up in The Third Man.

"In Italy, for thirty years under the Borgias, they had warfare, terror, murder, bloodshed â€” they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland, they had brotherly love, they had five hundred years of democracy and peace, and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock."

Short and sweet.  I love it. Maybe it doesn't count in this topic, but you be the judge.

Also:
"Wrong, sir! Wrong! Under section 37B of the contract signed by him, it states quite clearly that all offers shall become null and void if - and you can read it for yourself in this photostatic copy - "I, the undersigned, shall forfeit all rights, privileges, and licenses herein and herein contained," et cetera, et cetera...â€Fax mentis incendium gloria cultum," et cetera, et cetera...â€Memo bis punitor delicatum!" It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You stole fizzy lifting drinks. You bumped into the ceiling which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get nothing! You lose! Good day sir!" - Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm gonna have to agree with themocaw on this one, that's a freakin' awesome speech! I love that movie.


----------



## MadPlumber (Oct 31, 2007)

> *"There is no escape.  Don't make me destroy you.  Luke, you do not yet realize your importance.  You have only begun to discover your power.  Join me and I will complete your training.  With our combined strength, we can end this destructive conflict and bring order to the galaxy."
> 
> "I'll never join you!"
> 
> ...


Well, there was another way.  This is the pivotal climax from _The Empire Strikes Back_ reconstructed as best as possible from my memory.  Forgive me for errors and correct me if needed.


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 31, 2007)

It's all too familiar, but that's what makes this memorable, no?

*"You read the Bible, Ringo?"*

"... Not regularly, no..."

*"There's a passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. 'The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you.'

I've been sayin' that shit for years...  And if you heard it, it meant your ass. I never really gave much thought to what it meant. I thought it was just a cold-blooded thing to say to a motherfucker before I popped a cap in his ass.  I saw some shit this morning that made me think twice.

See, now I'm thinking maybe it means your the evil man, and I'm the righteous man, and Mister 9MM here... he's the shepherd, protecting my righteous ass from the valley of darkness.  Or it could mean you're the righteous man, and I'm the shepherd...  And it's the world that's evil and selfish.  Now I'd like that, but that shit ain't the truth.   The truth is, you're the weak, and I'm the tyranny of evil men.  But I'm trying, Ringo...  I'm trying real hard to be the shepherd."*

That scene alone got Samuel L. Jackson recognition by the Academy.  I love that scene every time I see it.


----------



## themocaw (Oct 31, 2007)

OmegaGoji said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to agree with themocaw on this one, that's a freakin' awesome speech! I love that movie.



http://www.pattonhq.com/speech.html The original speech is here.  Believe it or not, the movie version was heavily sanitized from Patton's real word.


----------



## brokenfox (Oct 31, 2007)

The BEST movie speech EVER is indisputably the "This is my Boom Stick" speech from Army of Darkness. 

The only other great speech I can think of right now is the opening speech from Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 3, 2007)

i know its not a movie - but... on the other hand it is, considering that Wing Commander 4 (and 3) isn't much more than a good sci-fi action flick with some flight-sim thrown at it

and the speech.. well its the one where we're told:

"The price of freedom is eternal vigilance"


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 3, 2007)

Liam Neeson playing Michael Collins said:
			
		

> Michael Collins Preaches National Sovereignty
> 
> Collins: The fact that the candidate you're being asked to vote for is at this moment rotting in an English jail shouldn't put you off! Sure wasn't I one myself 'til a week ago.
> 
> ...



I may be a little biased, what with the whole Michael Collins patriotic love and whatnot, but it was still a damn good speech..


----------



## Shadowwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

Sam: I know. It's all wrong. By rights we shouldn't even be here. But we are. It's like in the great stories, Mr. Frodo. The ones that really mattered. Full of darkness and danger, they were. And sometimes you didn't want to know the end. Because how could the end be happy? How could the world go back to the way it was when so much bad had happened? But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer. Those were the stories that stayed with you. That meant something, even if you were too small to understand why. But I think, Mr. Frodo, I do understand. I know now. Folk in those stories had lots of chances of turning back, only they didn't. They kept going. Because they were holding on to something. 

Frodo: What are we holding onto, Sam? 

Sam: That there's some good in this world, Mr. Frodo... and it's worth fighting for.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's 10 more: http://www.linkognito.com/b.php?b=502

Of course, on the list of "forgottens" (that is, the OP being yelled at by the commenters) ID4 is mentioned 5 times.


----------



## sateva9822 (Nov 7, 2007)

JI'm gonna be lame and go with 2 from the same movie...
Fear and Loathing Las Vegas:

High watercress speach

The great magnent speach

Id you havent seen it rent it!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 8, 2007)

The President's speech at the end of "An American President" is cool. It definitely hits the truth in some spots (about flag burning and guns and elections).


----------



## DracoFire87 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not from a movie, but from a TV show--but awesome anyway.

President Josiah Bartlet: You're Dr. Jenna Jacobs, right?
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: Yes, Sir.
President Josiah Bartlet: Forgive me, Dr. Jacobs. Are you an M.D.?
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: A Ph.D.
President Josiah Bartlet: A Ph.D.
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: Yes, Sir.
President Josiah Bartlet: Psychology?
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: No, Sir.
President Josiah Bartlet: Theology?
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: No.
President Josiah Bartlet: Social work?
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: I have a Ph.D. in English literature.
President Josiah Bartlet: I'm asking 'cause on your show, people call in for advice and you go by the name Dr. Jacobs on your show, and I didn't know if maybe your listeners were confused by that and assumed you had advanced training in psychology, theology or health care.
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: I don't believe they are confused. No, Sir. 
President Josiah Bartlet: Good. I like your show. I like how you call homosexuality an abomination.
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: I don't say homosexuality is an abomination, Mr. President. The Bible does.
President Josiah Bartlet: Yes it does. Leviticus.
Dr. Jenna Jacobs: 18:22.
President Josiah Bartlet: Chapter and verse. I wanted to ask you a couple of questions while I have you here. I'm interested in selling my youngest daughter into slavery as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. She's a Georgetown sophomore, speaks fluent Italian, always cleared the table when it was her turn. What would a good price for her be? While thinking about that, can I ask another? My Chief of Staff Leo McGarry insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly says he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself or is it okay to call the police? Here's one that's really important because we've got a lot of sports fans in this town: touching the skin of a dead pig makes one unclean. Leviticus 11:7. If they promise to wear gloves, can the Washington Redskins still play football? Can Notre Dame? Can West Point? Does the whole town really have to be together to stone my brother John for planting different crops side by side? Can I burn my mother in a small family gathering for wearing garments made from two different threads? Think about those questions, would you? One last thing: while you may be mistaking this for your monthly meeting of the Ignorant Tight-Ass Club, in this building, when the President stands, nobody sits.


----------



## Katana2 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Network* is chock full of these. It's famous for them, actually.

Howard Beale: I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's work, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter. Punks are running wild in the street and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat, and we sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be. We know things are bad - worse than bad. They're crazy. It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, 'Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone.' Well, I'm not gonna leave you alone. I want you to get mad! I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot - I don't want you to write to your congressman because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street. All I know is that first you've got to get mad. You've got to say, 'I'm a HUMAN BEING, Goddamnit! My life has VALUE!' So I want you to get up now. I want all of you to get up out of your chairs. I want you to get up right now and go to the window. Open it, and stick your head out, and yell, 'I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!' I want you to get up right now, sit up, go to your windows, open them and stick your head out and yell - 'I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Things have got to change. But first, you've gotta get mad!... You've got to say, 'I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Then we'll figure out what to do about the depression and the inflation and the oil crisis. But first get up out of your chairs, open the window, stick your head out, and yell, and say it: "I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!"

---

Arthur Jensen: You have meddled with the primal forces of nature, Mr. Beale, and I won't have it. Is that clear? You think you've merely stopped a business deal? That is not the case. The Arabs have taken billions of dollars out of this country, and now they must put it back. It is ebb and flow, tidal gravity. It is ecological balance. You are an old man who thinks in terms of nations and peoples. There are no nations; there are no peoples. There are no Russians. There are no Arabs. There are no third worlds. There is no West. There is only one holistic system of systems; one vast, interwoven, interacting, multivaried, multinational dominion of dollars. It is the international system of currency which determines the vitality of life on this planet. THAT is the natural order of things today. THAT is the atomic and subatomic and galactic structure of things today. And YOU have meddled with the primal forces of nature. And YOU WILL ATONE. Am I getting through to you, Mr. Beale? You get up on your little 21-inch screen and howl about America, and democracy. There is no America; there is no democracy. There is only IBM, and ITT, and AT&T, and DuPont, Dow, Union Carbide, and Exxon. Those are the nations of the world today. The world is a business, Mr. Beale; it has been since man crawled out of the slime. Our children will live, Mr. Beale, to see that perfect world in which there's no war or famine, oppression or brutality - one vast and ecumenical holding company, for whom all men will work to serve a common profit, in which all men will hold a share of stock - all necessities provided, all anxieties tranquilized, all boredom amused. And I have chosen you, Mr. Beale, to preach this evangel.

---

Howard Beale: Good evening. Today is Wednesday, September the 24th, and this is my last broadcast. Yesterday I announced on this program that I was going to commit public suicide, admittedly an act of madness. Well, I'll tell you what happened: I just ran out of bullshit. Am I still on the air? I really don't know any other way to say it other than I just ran out of bullshit. Bullshit is all the reasons we give for living. And if we can't think up any reasons of our own, we always have the God bullshit. We don't know why we're going through all this pointless pain, humiliation, decays, so there better be someone somewhere who does know. That's the God bullshit. And then, there's the noble man bullshit; that man is a noble creature that can order his own world; who needs God? Well, if there's anybody out there that can look around this demented slaughterhouse of a world we live in and tell me that man is a noble creature, believe me: That man is full of bullshit. I don't have anything going for me. I haven't got any kids. And I was married for thirty-three years of shrill, shrieking fraud. So I don't have any bullshit left. I just ran out of it, you see.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> The President's speech at the end of "An American President" is cool. It definitely hits the truth in some spots (about flag burning and guns and elections).



President Andrew Shepherd: For the last couple of months, Senator Rumson has suggested that being president of this country was, to a certain extent, about character, and although I have not been willing to engage in his attacks on me, I've been here three years and three days, and I can tell you without hesitation: being President of this country is entirely about character. For the record: yes, I am a card-carrying member of the ACLU. But the more important question is why aren't you, Bob? Now, this is an organization whose sole purpose is to defend the Bill of Rights, so it naturally begs the question: Why would a senator, his party's most powerful spokesman and a candidate for President, choose to reject upholding the Constitution? If you can answer that question, folks, then you're smarter than I am, because I didn't understand it until a few hours ago. America isn't easy. America is advanced citizenship. You gotta want it bad, 'cause it's gonna put up a fight. It's gonna say "You want free speech? Let's see you acknowledge a man whose words make your blood boil, who's standing center stage and advocating at the top of his lungs that which you would spend a lifetime opposing at the top of yours. You want to claim this land as the land of the free? Then the symbol of your country can't just be a flag; the symbol also has to be one of its citizens exercising his right to burn that flag in protest. Show me that, defend that, celebrate that in your classrooms. Then, you can stand up and sing about the "land of the free". I've known Bob Rumson for years, and I've been operating under the assumption that the reason Bob devotes so much time and energy to shouting at the rain was that he simply didn't get it. Well, I was wrong. Bob's problem isn't that he doesn't get it. Bob's problem is that he can't sell it! We have serious problems to solve, and we need serious people to solve them. And whatever your particular problem is, I promise you, Bob Rumson is not the least bit interested in solving it. He is interested in two things and two things only: making you afraid of it and telling you who's to blame for it. That, ladies and gentlemen, is how you win elections. You gather a group of middle-aged, middle-class, middle-income voters who remember with longing an easier time, and you talk to them about family and American values and character. And wave an old photo of the President's girlfriend and you scream about patriotism and you tell them, she's to blame for their lot in life, and you go on television and you call her a whore. Sydney Ellen Wade has done nothing to you, Bob. She has done nothing but put herself through school, represent the interests of public school teachers, and lobby for the safety of our natural resources. You want a character debate, Bob? You better stick with me, 'cause Sydney Ellen Wade is way out of your league. [pauses]  I've loved two women in my life. I lost one to cancer, and I lost the other 'cause I was so busy keeping my job I forgot to do my job. Well, that ends right now. Tomorrow morning, the White House is sending a bill to Congress for its consideration. It's White House Resolution 455, an energy bill requiring a 20 percent reduction of the emission of fossil fuels over the next ten years. It is by far the most aggressive stride ever taken in the fight to reverse the effects of global warming. The other piece of legislation is the crime bill. As of today, it no longer exists. I'm throwing it out. I'm throwing it out writing a law that makes sense. You cannot address crime prevention without getting rid of assault weapons and handguns. I consider them a threat to national security, and I will go door to door if I have to, but I'm gonna convince Americans that I'm right, and I'm gonna get the guns. We've got serious problems, and we need serious people, and if you want to talk about character, Bob, you'd better come at me with more than a burning flag and a membership card. If you want to talk about character and American values, fine. Just tell me where and when, and I'll show up. This is a time for serious people, Bob, and your fifteen minutes are up. My name is Andrew Shepherd, and I AM the President.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

*[size=xx-large]I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE!!![/size]*


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 21, 2008)

Though more a song then a speech, Scar's "be prepared" was one of my favorites ^_^


----------



## Arden (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't really type my favorite speach ever but it would have to be 

THE V SPEACH!!! ^.^ (by V, in V for Vendetta)


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, I thought the Independence Day speech too.

Now to add to the thread.  The Dicks, Pussies, and Assholes speech from Team America.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 21, 2008)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann isn't a movie yet, but...

"Hey, Simon! Let's do that!"
et cetera.

Best fucking recurring speech ever.


----------



## Huey (Apr 22, 2008)

You _want_ me on that wall. You *NEED* me on that wall.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2008)

Huey said:
			
		

> You _want_ me on that wall. You *NEED* me on that wall.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo



"YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!"


----------



## BassMan (Apr 22, 2008)

From Half-Baked

Thurgood: Hello, my name is Thurgood, and I have a bad habit of smoking marijuana.
(Other addicts boo him)
Bob Sagat: You call smoking marijuana a habit? I'll tell you a habit! I used to suck dick for coke! Now have you ever sucked dick for marijuana!?
Thurgood: No, I can't say that I have!


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2008)

BassMan said:
			
		

> From Half-Baked
> 
> Thurgood: Hello, my name is Thurgood, and I have a bad habit of smoking marijuana.
> (Other addicts boo him)
> ...




Add to that the whose coming with me speech.  That's funny.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 22, 2008)

I always found the Freedom speech in Braveheart awesome. It should be heard rather than read. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nbKELcR3dvw&feature=related


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Arden said:
			
		

> I can't really type my favorite speach ever but it would have to be
> 
> THE V SPEACH!!! ^.^ (by V, in V for Vendetta)



Definitely in agreement with that. I was going to post it if no one else had. Amazing speech.

V: [Evey pulls out her mace] I can assure you I mean you no harm.
Evey Hammond: Who are you?
V: Who? Who is but the form following the function of what and what I am is a man in a mask.
Evey Hammond: Well I can see that.
V: Of course you can. I'm not questioning your powers of observation I'm merely remarking upon the paradox of asking a masked man who he is.
Evey Hammond: Oh. Right.
V: But on this most auspicious of nights, permit me then, in lieu of the more commonplace sobriquet, to suggest the character of this dramatis persona.
V: VoilÃ ! In view, a humble vaudevillian veteran, cast vicariously as both victim and villain by the vicissitudes of Fate. This visage, no mere veneer of vanity, is a vestige of the vox populi, now vacant, vanished. However, this valorous visitation of a by-gone vexation, stands vivified and has vowed to vanquish these venal and virulent vermin van-guarding vice and vouchsafing the violently vicious and voracious violation of volition.
[carves V into poster on wall]
V: The only verdict is vengeance; a vendetta, held as a votive, not in vain, for the value and veracity of such shall one day vindicate the vigilant and the virtuous.
[giggles]
V: Verily, this vichyssoise of verbiage veers most verbose, so let me simply add that it's my very good honor to meet you and you may call me V.
Evey Hammond: Are you like a crazy person?
V: I am quite sure they will say so. But to whom, might I ask, am I speaking with?
Evey Hammond: I'm Evey.
V: Evey? E-V. Of course you are.
Evey Hammond: What does that mean?
V: It means that I, like God, do not play with dice and I don't believe in coincidences.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 23, 2008)

DID YOU'RE PARENTS HAVE ANY CHILDREN THAT LIVED?!
Sir yes sir!
I'LL BET THEY REGRET THAT! YOU'RE SO UGLY YOU COULD BE A MODERN ART MASTERPIECE!!

I can't believe no-one mentioned FMJ!


----------



## aurindrix (Apr 24, 2008)

John Rambo from First Blood

Where is everybody? Oh God...I...I had a friend, who was Danforth. Wha--I had all these guys man. Back there I had all these fucking guys. Who were my friends. Cause back here there's nothin'. Remember Danforth? He wore this black head band and I took one of those magic markers and I said to Feron, 'Hey mail us to Las Vegas cause we were always talkin' about Vegas, and this fucking car. This uh red '58 Chevy convertible, he was talkin' about this car, he said we were gonna cruise till the tires fall off.

(upset pause)

We were in this bar in Saigon. And this kid comes up, this kid carryin' a shoe shine box, and eh he says uh 'shine please, shine.' I said no, eh an' uh, he kept askin' yeah and Joey said 'yeah,' and I went to get a couple beers and the ki--the box was wired, and he opened up the box, fuckin' blew his body all over the place. And he's layin' there and he's fuckin' screamin', there's pieces of him all over me, jus like--!

(frustrated he grabs at his bullet chain strapped around his chest and yanks it off)

like this. And I'm tryin' to pull em off you know? And.. MY FRIEND IT'S ALL OVER ME! IT'S GOT BLOOD AND EVERYTHING! And I'm tryin' to hold him together I put him together his fucking insides keep coming out, AND NOBODY WOULD HELP!! Nobody help me. He sayin' plea- I wanna go home I wanna go home. He keeps callin' my name, I wanna go home Johnny, I wanna drive my Chevy. I said well WHY I can't find your fuckin' legs!

Brilliant.


----------



## NdRo (Apr 24, 2008)

Roy's last line from Blade Runner:
_I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tanhauser Gate. All those ... moments ... will be lost ... in time. Like ... tears ... in rain. Time ... to die._
YouTube vid of it
Classic stuff...


----------



## Hanzo (Apr 30, 2008)

Pulp Fiction had so MANY fuckin cool lines, but my favorite is:

[cleaning their bloody hands after the accidental Murder of Marvin, using Jule's Friend, Jimmie's Bathroom. Vincent Does not completely wash his hands thoroughly] 

Jules: Fuck, nigga, what did you do to his towel? 
Vincent: I was dryin' my hands. 
Jules: You're supposed to wash 'em first. 
Vincent: You watched me wash 'em. 
Jules: I watched you get 'em wet. 
Vincent: I was washing 'em. But this shit's hard to get off. Maybe if I had Lava or something, I coulda done a better job. 
Jules: I used the same fuckin' soap you did and when I got finished, the towel didn't look like no god-damn Maxi-Pad.


and of course the scene when they shot Marvin in the face LOL


----------



## Pandaf (Apr 30, 2008)

Are game quotes good?

It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gun, And Im all outa gum!


----------



## Hanzo (Apr 30, 2008)

We cant stop here, This is Bat Country!

 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Renton Whitetail said:


> Atticus Finch's closing statement in the court case that occurs in "To Kill a Mockingbird."
> 
> "To begin with, this case should never have come to trial. The state has not produced one iota of medical evidence that the crime Tom Robinson is charged with ever took place... It has relied instead upon the testimony of two witnesses, whose evidence has not only been called into serious question on cross-examination, but has been flatly contradicted by the defendant. Now, there is circumstantial evidence to indicate that Mayella Ewel was beaten - savagely, by someone who led exclusively with his left. And Tom Robinson now sits before you having taken the oath with the only good hand he possesses... his RIGHT. I have nothing but pity in my heart for the chief witness for the State. She is the victim of cruel poverty and ignorance. But my pity does not extend so far as to her putting a man's life at stake, which she has done in an effort to get rid of her own guilt. Now I say "guilt," gentlemen, because it was guilt that motivated her. She's committed no crime - she has merely broken a rigid and time-honored code of our society, a code so severe that whoever breaks it is hounded from our midst as unfit to live with. She must destroy the evidence of her offense. But what was the evidence of her offense? Tom Robinson, a human being. She must put Tom Robinson away from her. Tom Robinson was to her a daily reminder of what she did. Now, what did she do? She tempted a Negro. She was white, and she tempted a Negro. She did something that, in our society, is unspeakable. She kissed a black man. Not an old uncle, but a strong, young Negro man. No code mattered to her before she broke it, but it came crashing down on her afterwards. The witnesses for the State, with the exception of the sheriff of Maycomb County have presented themselves to you gentlemen, to this court in the cynical confidence that their testimony would not be doubted, confident that you gentlemen would go along with them on the assumption... the evil assumption that all Negroes lie, all Negroes are basically immoral beings, all Negro men are not to be trusted around our women. An assumption that one associates with minds of their caliber, and which is, in itself, gentlemen, a lie, which I do not need to point out to you. And so, a quiet, humble, respectable Negro, who has had the unmitigated TEMERITY to feel sorry for a white woman, has had to put his word against TWO white people's! The defendant is not guilty - but somebody in this courtroom is. Now, gentlemen, in this country, our courts are the great levelers. In our courts, all men are created equal. I'm no idealist to believe firmly in the integrity of our courts and of our jury system - that's no ideal to me. That is a living, working reality! Now I am confident that you gentlemen will review, without passion, the evidence that you have heard, come to a decision and restore this man to his family. In the name of GOD, do your duty. In the name of God, believe... Tom Robinson."



Amen to that!


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's another that I like from one of my favorite movies, Inherit the Wind.

Matthew Harrison Brady: We must not abandon faith! Faith is the most important thing!
Henry Drummond: Then why did God plague us with the capacity to think? Mr. Brady, why do you deny the one thing that sets above the other animals? What other merit have we? The elephant is larger, the horse stronger and swifter, the butterfly more beautiful, the mosquito more prolific, even the sponge is more durable. Or does a sponge think?
Matthew Harrison Brady: I don't know. I'm a man, not a sponge!
Henry Drummond: Do you think a sponge thinks?
Matthew Harrison Brady: If the Lord wishes a sponge to think, it thinks!
Henry Drummond: Does a man have the same privilege as a sponge?
Matthew Harrison Brady: Of course!
Henry Drummond: [Gesturing towards the defendant, Bertram Cates] Then this man wishes to have the same privilege of a sponge, he wishes to think!


----------



## complication5 (May 3, 2008)

*As Good as it Gets (Jack Nicholson and Helen Hunt, 1997)*

MELVIN: Hey, I've got a great compliment for you.

CAROL: You know what? I... 

MELVIN: Just let me talk. I'm the only one on the face of the earth who realizes that you're the greatest woman on earth. I'm the only one who appreciates how amazing you are in every single thing you do -- in every single  thought you have... in how you are with Spencer -- Spence[Carol's Son]... 

... in how you say what you mean and how you almost always mean  something that's all about being straight and good

...I think most people miss that about you and I watch wondering how they can watch you bring them food and clear their dishes and never get that they have just met the greatest woman alive

... And the fact that I get it makes me feel great

... about me! You got a real good reason to walk out on that?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 3, 2008)

It's not a movie speech (or a speech at all, really a conversation), but the dialouge between Captain Picard and Q in "All Good Things..." is a great one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3r3r65xzIU


----------

